# someone please fill me in...



## TurboGN87 (Nov 3, 2004)

hello all

well, i dont gun hunt... really just not my thing, doesnt bother me that everyone else does, i just dont

well, not that its out there... 
when im hunting this weekend... can i arrow a doe and tag it with the normal tags or do i need a doe tag since it is gun season

i am just really unclear on this and tried searching DNR site and here and no luck

thanks and im sure someone can fill me in


----------



## Bgreen (Oct 31, 2008)

you need a firearm doe tag. it would be just like hunting with a gun only using a bow instead.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

During firearms season, regardless of what weapon you are using, firearms rules apply. You can only harvest an antlerless deer with a valid antlerless permit, unless it's a button buck and you have a valid antlerless permit for the DMU that your hunting in, then you can tag it with either of the combo tags.


----------



## SNAPPY (Feb 13, 2004)

Firearm season = Follow firearm rules. Regardless of weapon being used.


----------



## TurboGN87 (Nov 3, 2004)

thank you all, that is what i thought but someone at work tried telling me otherwise... 

thanks for filling me in... time to buy some doe tags for private land


----------



## mathews_583 (Apr 26, 2006)

If a non resident buys a non resident archery tag, can they bow hunt during gun season to take a buck?

Thanks


----------



## riverhntr1 (Jun 21, 2008)

mathews_583 said:


> If a non resident buys a non resident archery tag, can they bow hunt during gun season to take a buck?
> 
> Thanks


 

NO, You need a Firearm license.


----------



## swamptromper (Sep 10, 2006)

Dont forget your hunter orange


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

Archery season does not exsist Nov. 15th-30.. You can use a bow but must possess a firearm tag and follow firearm rules including hunters orange!


----------

